# Stella's modified lamb groom today



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Stella was groomed by a woman who ownes Stella's grandson..she did a fabulous job! Hard to believe Stella will be 8 in November..


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

She's such a lovely, fluffy, grand looking lady! The years don't show, that's for sure. Stella looks like a very elegant girl. Nice grooming indeed!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I like that trim it looks really good on your girl too


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely, elegant trim for a lovely, elegant lady!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

She looks great and so happy!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

that's a great look.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

She sure did a superlative job , great grooming and Stella looks awsome especialy at her age.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG, she is just beautiful! I love, love, love her ears!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She's gorgeous!! Love her ears too! Good looking girl for her age ; )
_


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Stella looks really cute with her new cut! A very nice clip for her


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

What a beautiful, elegent dog your Stella is!!!! I would have never guessed her to be 8.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*Thanks...Stella's ears are my favorite part of her look too*

I so appreciate all the nice comments. Especially since you all have such gorgeous babies as well 
Edited to say that I think Stella's ears look so good because she has had a lot of years to grow her ears out..(almost 8) lol


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

What a beautiful girl! I love her name!:smile:


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Stella said:


> What a beautiful girl! I love her name!:smile:


Ha! Yes, it is a grand name  Is that your poodles name too?


----------

